# Postmates is going to weekly direct deposit



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

Glad to see Postmates is trying to become a real company and not charging $0.15 a day for our earnings... not interested in the Instant Cash Out let the crackheads celebrate that one.. just kidding good to have in case of emergency


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

I do maybe one order a day so it isn't gonna break me one way or the other.


----------



## 140858 (Feb 16, 2018)

How many cashouts can us "crackheads" get per day?


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

I've received no communication from Postmates of any change via email or in the news feed. When I go to the deposit screen to check what my balance and next deposit amount are I now have an option to do an instant pay for 50 cents.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Coolrider101nk said:


> I've received no communication from Postmates of any change via email or in the news feed. When I go to the deposit screen to check what my balance and next deposit amount are I now have an option to do an instant pay for 50 cents.


It's going to be like Uber/Lyft where whatever is left over at the end of the pay period will go to Direct Deposit.

I didn't get a note in the "Newsroom" either, I found out through the OP.


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

The weekly change was an alert upon actually going online . I need to read the fleet agreement tomorrow but I believe this counts as a material breach for not enough notice on their part and entitles anyone that claims to an amount specified. I'm probably wrong , but I recall them being the only ones to have a strange compensation for failure to comply with the contract .


----------

